# most influential GSD bitches..



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

past, present. for well-balanced, biddable, drivey dogs.

i realize this opens a whole can of worms, but really, stud dogs are cussed/discussed to death, and, IMO, a bitch has 50% of the genetic influence, and a LOT of the "puppy influence", ie, how she acts/reacts to ppl/stimuli def affects how her pups will react to same.

given that a male can produce a lot more pups than a female, who are y'all's favorite females to see in a pedigree? or female "lines"? and how close up? 

i've always been interested in so-called "pre-potent" bitches vs "pre-potent" dogs....so, the question above arises. it may also help me choose my next pup--'cause i'll end p with another, no doubt in my mind...lol


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

She goes a way way back now but Umsa Vom Bungalow still to date I think has had one of the biggest impacts on the Working German Shepherd in producing the type of dog I like :mrgreen: I cant think of another bitch that has left a legacy like hers.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I do not follow GSD breeding very closely to be honest, but I do feel it is worth noting that Shaquira V Tiekerhook SchH 3 had only three small litters to different males and in those litters she produced 2 World team dogs for two different countries, she produced a son that is currently working as a GSG-9 anti terrorist dog in Germany (one of the hardest real working dog selection tests in the world) I had a son from her as well that was perhaps one of the hardest GSD I have ever had here. She is now considered to be the most significant breeding dog in the US Customs breeding program.
I would not say this makes her the most influential GSD bitch..........but I believe she is a very influential GSD bitch none the less, especially since she is still alive and being used for breeding today.
But the sad thing is that she went to Customs where her puppies will never make it out into the public unless they are washed out from their working program.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the Guy's Hof lines and I think the bitch that put them on the map was Nicky van Guy's Hof. Very nice female that produced some hard working dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: But the sad thing is that she went to Customs where her puppies will never make it out into the public unless they are washed out from their working program.

It was your absolutely retarded ass that sold the dog. Where you a boxer in the corps ?? Cause if the bitch is an 1/8 of what you said she is you got the perma dumbass award.

That is like selling Steffi Teikerhook. You had what could of been one of the nicest producing bitches of our time, and sold it to the idiots in government. Congradulations, dumbASS.

When I read that you had sold that bitch, I am telling you, if I had been anywhere near you, you would have gotten a running bitchslap.



QUote: but I believe she is a very influential GSD bitch none the less, especially since she is still alive and being used for breeding today.

Then you are ****ed, as you sold her to the dumbest dog breeders on the entire planet. Puppy mill breeders are better than the idiot government.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is a link to a pic and pedigree of Shaquira van Tiekerhook:

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs_details.php?id=191501&new_lan_en


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Though that's actually a photo of her mother, Elsey.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tiekerhook foundation bitches, found throughout the pedigrees of many great dogs of today: Esthera, mother of Endi, mother of Steffi.

Wally aus dem Weinsbergtal and her daughter Fina vom Hainpark who whelped both Falk von den Wolfen and Andy von der Lemper Heide.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/126162.html

This bitch has produced some awesome dogs, all with diff. males. I am very lucky to have a grandson from her. Very hard to find a high quality bitch like this one.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I see a lot of Maineiche and Wienerau in this pedigree. German Show lines.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: But the sad thing is that she went to Customs where her puppies will never make it out into the public unless they are washed out from their working program.
> 
> It was your absolutely retarded ass that sold the dog. Where you a boxer in the corps ?? Cause if the bitch is an 1/8 of what you said she is you got the perma dumbass award.
> 
> ...


Jeff, thanks for your support of my hard descision to sell the dog so that I could feed my two young children, buy shoes for my wife, and pay for the kidney transplant of my cat.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Umsa Bungalow won the BSP 2x in 1979 and 1980 (protection both times 99 points). Her sons, Gildo 420 progeny in 92 litters, Troll 488 in 89 litters and Torro 323 in 71 litters were extremely important for the working line breeding.

Her ggdaughter, Penny Körbelbach had only 10 pups in 5 litters but 70 % of her progeny produced with various sires, started in over regional trials. With Caro and Beik Hohen First she produced 5 x Swiss Champion and the WUSV winner Beik Hohen First.

Betty Bonsdorf (Bernd Lierberg x Cora Hirsauer Kapelle) won the BSP in 1968 and 1972 and in 1969 and 1973 V. Although rankings at Championships don't say much about the quality of a dog, 2 x 1st place and 1x 9 and 11 is remarkable.

She only had 3 sons, Apoll, Ari and Arx Neffeltal who in total took part in the BSP 9 times.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeff, Maineiche is workinglines and yes, Wienerau is showlines, doesn't take away from this female and what she has produced. I agree that Umsa has produced very well and is in both of my dogs pedigrees.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Umsa had a great impact through her son Gildo, here many police dogs came from Mex vom Barenfang in the 1990's and early 2000.
Mike


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I see a lot of Maineiche and Wienerau in this pedigree. German Show lines.


???? One only needs to look at what Maineiche was producing in the 70s, 80s & 90s dogs like Neck, Kid and Xento to name a few, and to look to the working line kennels who took their bitches to Maineiche dogs to understand this is not a show line kennel, though the kennel was producing dogs back prior to the split between working and show lines.

As for Wienerau, Quanto is where - once back in the 6th generation? This does not qualify this fine bitch as a "high line" dog by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff, Maineiche is workinglines and yes, Wienerau is showlines, doesn't take away from this female and what she has produced. I agree that Umsa has produced very well and is in both of my dogs pedigrees.

Did I seem confused about something ?? Maybe you mean JERRY. : )


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff, thanks for your support of my hard descision to sell the dog so that I could feed my two young children, buy shoes for my wife, and pay for the kidney transplant of my cat.

Oh sure. Anytime you need to wear the dumbass cap, I have it ready for you. I will just get it from the new champion now and then for you.

The cat ?? Like that arguement would work. Shoot the thing and get another. Not like there is a shortage.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

She did Jeff. I didn't say that either of these two lines weren't good. I simply made the comment and I agree with what the others said about the lines.

Jeff, mind your own business. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

SHE STARTED IT. =D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nicky van Guy's Hof is the GGGdaughter of Umsa.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Umsa Bungalow won the BSP 2x in 1979 and 1980 (protection both times 99 points). Her sons, Gildo 420 progeny in 92 litters, Troll 488 in 89 litters and Torro 323 in 71 litters were extremely important for the working line breeding.
> 
> Her ggdaughter, Penny Körbelbach had only 10 pups in 5 litters but 70 % of her progeny produced with various sires, started in over regional trials. With Caro and Beik Hohen First she produced 5 x Swiss Champion and the WUSV winner Beik Hohen First.
> 
> ...


I agree Gillian. These are truly 3 of the very best, who not only were excellent in the work themselves, they were able to reproduce their greatness.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Susan, now reproducing is the hard part yet these did it. I agree.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so, so far 6 bitches (i'm not counting Shaquira b/c i'm w/jeff on this: mike, you could've shot the damn cat, kept the bitch and made $$ fr pups).

keep it coming...i'm thinking that i heard/read somewhere that Cora HK was a strong influence in and of herself. is that true, or am i thinking of a dif Cora? ....or any Cora at all, lol


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

ann freier said:


> so, so far 6 bitches (i'm not counting Shaquira b/c i'm w/jeff on this: mike, you could've shot the damn cat, kept the bitch and made $$ fr pups).
> 
> keep it coming...i'm thinking that i heard/read somewhere that Cora HK was a strong influence in and of herself. is that true, or am i thinking of a dif Cora? ....or any Cora at all, lol


10 so far: Nicky, Umsa, Penny, Betty, STeffi, Esthra, Endi, Wally, Fina, Noditha


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Jeff, Maineiche is workinglines and yes, Wienerau is showlines, doesn't take away from this female and what she has produced. I agree that Umsa has produced very well and is in both of my dogs pedigrees.
> 
> Did I seem confused about something ?? Maybe you mean JERRY. : )


Oops sorry Jeff, I meant Jerry.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Jeff, thanks for your support of my hard descision to sell the dog so that I could ... pay for the kidney transplant of my cat.


Come on Mike, the story about the cat is so much better then that. Jeff would probably appreciate it :lol: .

I like Carmen v Tiekerhook as well, she was an IPO 3 and also KNPV 1 with honor.

Another plus for Steffi v Tiekerhook.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

V Askia vom Froschgraben
V-BSP 1982, SG-BSP 1983, 1984, SCHH3, IP3, FH Kkl 1 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/3030.html
Her sons, daughters,. grandsons etc... Her progeny reads like who's who of the working GSD world in the last 20+ years.
She was sort of on the smallish side sizewise, but had a lot of fire in her belly.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> 10 so far: Nicky, Umsa, Penny, Betty, STeffi, Esthra, Endi, Wally, Fina, Noditha


 
ok, ok !! my calculator's at work and i can only count on one hand--you're lucky i was able to come up w/six, LOL.

any more at least potentially great bitches in say, last 10 years or closer? i have the time (unfortunately in a way) to try to learn a lot more about bloodlines, so all this input is really cool.


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

Dixi vom Hause Santiages
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/83637.html

Produced:
Quincy Waldwinkel who was 2nd and 3rd in the BSP and also competed in the WUSV with 6th and 11th place. 
Iwan Waldwinkel, who was 8th in 2000 (and 26th in 1998) in the BSP. His littermate Idgie was 7th in the 1999 BSP..he competed 2 other times. Another littermate Indie did well in her LGA although I don't know her placement. There were several other offspring of Dixie who competed at LGA's. 

She was also the dam of Vito Waldwinkel who made quite a name for himself and he's got lots of titled offspring.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Megan McCallister said:


> Come on Mike, the story about the cat is so much better then that. Jeff would probably appreciate it :lol: .
> 
> I like Carmen v Tiekerhook as well, she was an IPO 3 and also KNPV 1 with honor.
> 
> Another plus for Steffi v Tiekerhook.


 Yeah, that cat burst like a water balloon when Demi got a hold of it. It was a shame really because he was a good mouser around the kennel. I hope no one really thought I would actually pay money for a kidney transplant of a cat. LOL
For me cats are expendables, like dog food, I assume that every month or so i will need to replace it.
Now......back to the original topic, I dont want this thread to spiral into dog killing cat stories.....


----------



## clifton anderson (Aug 30, 2007)

Burga vom Haus Himpel, mother of Held and Whiskey v Ritterberg. Foundation bitch for many many DDR/Czech dogs.
Also, Gita Salrak,ZVV3, mother of B litter Cega, (Bob, Barinja, etc),6 dogs in litter Sch 3, Koer Klassed.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Erika Mat-Roz-1997 FCI CHAMPION / 2X WUSV / SCHH3 / IPO3 / ZVV2

Mona Dollenwiese-mother of Troll, Timmy and Yochy

Aline von der Mohnwiese-gdaughter of Mona, WUSV SGRN

Randa vom haus Sevens-mother to the great Zidane and also my dogs' mother

....and of course Steffi.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

any more recent bitches that are showing promise? this is way cool, thanks to all who are giving feedback


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Small correction - Askia, as I mentioned - is the mother of Troll, Timmy et all, not Mona Dollenwiese (one of the great ones in her own right)... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/progeny/3030.html



Michelle Kehoe said:


> Erika Mat-Roz-1997 FCI CHAMPION / 2X WUSV / SCHH3 / IPO3 / ZVV2
> 
> Mona Dollenwiese-mother of Troll, Timmy and Yochy
> 
> ...


----------

